# Barrel length of pistol



## jasnake65 (Jan 14, 2003)

Looking to get a T/C Contender with a 44 mag barrel and hunt in the shotgun area and was wondering what is the longest barrel you could use?


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I could be wrong but I do not remember barrel length being a consideration for handgun hunting in the shotgun zone. It was caliber and cartridge. Straight wall case of .35 or larger.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I am not aware of any MAX barrel length for a pistol ????

State law on Pistol.


(e) "Pistol" means a loaded or unloaded firearm that is 26 inches or less in length, or a loaded or unloaded firearm that by its construction and appearance conceals it as a firearm.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

alex-v said:


> I could be wrong but I do not remember barrel length being a consideration for handgun hunting in the shotgun zone. It was caliber and cartridge. *Straight wall case of 5mm or larger.*


Caliber must be .35 or greater. There is no maximum barrel length for a pistol. It would still be a pistol even with a 16" barrel.


----------



## blahblah (Oct 8, 2008)

you can get a contender in a .45-70 if you'd like, as long as it is straight walled and total length of the firearm is short enough to be a pistol you are good.


----------



## jasnake65 (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the answers, wasnt sure what length but it seems as long as it has a pistol grip and straight walled im all set. Could I use a Ruger 44 mag rifle or still needs to be a pistol grip.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

jasnake65 said:


> Thanks for the answers, wasnt sure what length but it seems as long as it has a pistol grip and straight walled im all set. Could I use a Ruger 44 mag rifle or still needs to be a pistol grip.


Must be a pistol in the shotgun zone......


----------

